# Zoo Med Floating Betta Log experiences?



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

So I was on Amazon and found this. 









I have the Betta leaf they make and my boy loves the thing. I even got a back up. 

Has anyone bought the log? Do the Bettas like it? Any experiences iwth it? Is it safe and what not? 

Thanks in advance. 


Also as a side note for anyone that knows: I am correct in reading you should not use plastic plants with Bettas right? Just teh fabric ones?


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I bought a floating log and my Betta LOVES it! :-D Best thing I ever bought for his tank, thats for sure.

As for plants, plastic ones can damage their fins. Thats why it's suggested to use silk ones


----------



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

I was hoping I would hear good thigns about them. Did you have to file it at all? How long have you had it? Is it holding up well?

Also I thought that I was right about the plastic plants. Seems odd to me that Zoo Med seems to sell plastic ones to put in Betta tanks. Even sold under the Betta pet brand.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Psylk87 said:


> I was hoping I would hear good thigns about them. Did you have to file it at all? How long have you had it? Is it holding up well?
> 
> Also I thought that I was right about the plastic plants. Seems odd to me that Zoo Med seems to sell plastic ones to put in Betta tanks. Even sold under the Betta pet brand.


Didn't have to file it, it was pretty smooth! I've had it about a month or so, and it's holding up great! I wash it about every other week, make sure the paint isn't flaking or anything  So far so good!!

Yes, for some reason they sell plastic plants. I think for short tailed Betta's they can be okay... my sister has Crown Tail Betta, and plastic plants. And her Betta is fine. My Betta is a Halfmoon tail and it ripped his fins to shreads...


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I have heard many good things about this log and will be purchasing one once my tank is cycled. Certain betta fish have more delicate tails than others but plastic plants are generally a no-no. I never trusted them even before finding out that they could rip a tail and only ever used them on this cave my Fabio loved because they were attached.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been debating on that Log too..reading reviews and I am glad yu brought it up..cuz I got the Betta Hammock..but our betta not too interested in it..i think I have to move it to the back whete the heater is..i have a plastic plant..but its soft not like stiff..its in the pic..the blue and purple one..and a red tall silk big leaf our Sammy loves to hide in..


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

My loved his log. So did my ADFs. As for plastic plants, i have some very soft ones that work. If you can rub your cheek on it, it should be good, IMO.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

My betta likes to swim in and out of his Betta log. I've had mine for about 2 months now, no chips, and no rough edges. Works great for him.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

I have four of those logs for each of my bettas. I have had them for a year or so now. All my bettas have loved that log. It is the best thing I bought them. They hold up very well.


----------



## Zero186 (Feb 21, 2012)

Both my bettas love them, and use them all the time. After 3 months mine had held up very well.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anyone have ideas on how to make them look less fake?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Does anyone have ideas on how to make them look less fake?


Would could get some moss and tie it on there with some fishing line.


----------

